
Show HN: Ricey – Cross platform system information tool - RADSR
https://rubenrocha.github.io/ricey/
======
someguy1233
I think if this was available in some package managers, it would be pretty
useful. I mean being able to apt-get/yum/brew/choccy "ricey" and have it work
on all of them would make this a deal breaker

~~~
RADSR
If people actually like the idea, I'll most likely try to get it in some/most
package managers

